# fun to zip around in, not real fast though



## militarymonark (Nov 7, 2012)




----------



## StevieZ (Nov 8, 2012)

Thats really cool, i like the way that bike looks


----------



## bricycle (Nov 8, 2012)

At's cool....no Whizzer tho-


----------



## militarymonark (Nov 10, 2012)

yeah someone else built this and I traded some bike parts for it. Put a $$ in it and runs like a champ. I took it to town and back about 25 miles. Did pretty good but really slow compared to the whizzer.


----------



## mason_man (Nov 10, 2012)

Are the Whizzers hibernating?

Ray


----------



## vincev (Nov 10, 2012)

I put one of the Chinese motors in my Felt 1903.Looks and runs great.


----------

